# Angeln in Belgien (Bredene/Oostende)



## TheNightWalker (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo, wir fahren im Juni eine woche nach Belgien(Bredene)
da ich seit letzem Jahr meinen Fischereischein habe, würde ich es gerne auch mal da probieren, steinigt mich bitte nicht wenn ich das jetzt alles Frage (von wegen suche usw.) ich habe nichts für mich passendes gefunden!

Was muss ich in Belgien beachten?
wo und wie kriege ich meine Fischereierlaubniss?
wo gehe ich am besten angeln (Spinnangeln)?

bin euch für jeden Tip dankbar!


PS: nein ich möchte nicht Meeresangeln, da ich dafür keine Ausrüstung habe und auch nicht so viel platz


----------



## meet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien (Bredene/Oostende)*

Hallo,
meine erste Frage wäre gewesen, ob du nicht mit nem Boot auf See fahren möchtest?
Ich habe schon mehrfach im Hinterland von Bredene an den Kanälen geangelt. Habe dort meist Friedfische (Rotaugen, Karpfen, Karausche, Rotfedern...) gefangen. Ein Aal und ein Stichling war auchmal dabei. Die sind aber wieder ins Wasser gewandert. Die Fischqualität (also das Fleisch) fand ich jetzt nicht besonders gut, da bestimmt viel Dünger von den Feldern in den Kanälen landet.
Ich war meist an der "Nordede" unterwegs, so müsste der Kanal heissen, der an nächsten an Bredene ist. Ob ma da Raubfisch fangen kann, bezweifele ich mal ganz stark.
Den Fischereischein habe ich immer auf dem Postamt bekommen. Dort habe ich auch eine Karte bekommen mit allen Gewässern und deren Fischarten. Ob das jetzt immernoch so ist, weiß ich nicht, da ich schon vor Jahren aufm Meeresangeln umgestiegen bin.
Wenn du Friedfisch angeln möchtest, nimm dir genug Futter mit. Ansonsten kannst du in Ostende im sportvisser (http://www.sportvisser.be/winkel Oostende.htm) alles kaufen, was du brauchst.
Achso, eins noch: Der Wind hat mich immer total beim Angeln am Kanal genervt.|uhoh:

Petri, und wenn du noch Fragen hast, einfach hier posten.

Grüße Matthias


----------

